# Front End Clunking - Sway Bar Links



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

oliviar said:


> Hey all - i've been having front end clunking ever since I changed out my front struts & sway bar links to the metal ones.
> 
> Help the people in Michigan stop hearing my clunking Cruze
> Thank you!


Are you sure you've installed them correctly?

*How-To: Replace Sway/Anti-Roll Bar End Links

**How To: Replace Upper Strut Mount Bearings.*


----------



## oliviar (Aug 26, 2014)

Positive that they are in correctly. Bottom stud facing in toward engine (PITA to screw on/off) And top stud facing outward. Tightened down good, actually went in and tried tightening them even more. They are in there good.  With the car jacked up I tried pulling back and forth on the end link with a good amount of force and no movement at all.


----------



## oliviar (Aug 26, 2014)

I seen in his post he mentioned that you have to lift both sides of the car......making me think. I just jacked up one side at a time, but I just used a 2nd jack under the knuckle to raise it up a bit to get them to line up.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## TonyC (Jan 16, 2019)

You are not alone, my 2014 2.0L TD has has the same problem after I had the struts replaced. The struts have been changed out twice already and the sway bar links were replaced with MOOG when the struts were first replaced as the steel sway bars links installed were sloppy, the second strut change out the sway bar bushings were replaced with new MOOG bushings. But the sound comes back after a day driving it at any speed going over uneven pavement, pavement separation lines. The only thing let is the control arm bushings but I feel nothing in the floor like you would for when the control arm bushings are worn and the sound seems to come from the top.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

TonyC said:


> You are not alone, my 2014 2.0L TD has has the same problem after I had the struts replaced. The struts have been changed out twice already and the sway bar links were replaced with MOOG when the struts were first replaced as the steel sway bars links installed were sloppy, the second strut change out the sway bar bushings were replaced with new MOOG bushings. But the sound comes back after a day driving it at any speed going over uneven pavement, pavement separation lines. The only thing let is the control arm bushings but I feel nothing in the floor like you would for when the control arm bushings are worn and the sound seems to come from the top.


Were the upper strut mounts replaced with the struts?

Doug

.


----------



## TonyC (Jan 16, 2019)

Yes they both were replaced with a complete quick strut assembly. So new struts, springs and top bearing mounts twice.


----------



## mechguy78 (Jun 6, 2016)

Do any of the quick struts come with the retaining washer that is on top of the strut tower? If not this may be a source of noise. That washer has some rubber or something like it bonded to the bottom side of it. 

I looked at a 12 eco with a knocking noise with the assumption of bad end links. After looking further into it, the rubber was worn down on this washer allowing the whole strut to move up and down in the strut tower.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

TonyC said:


> Yes they both were replaced with a complete quick strut assembly. So new struts, springs and top bearing mounts twice.


I haven't done struts on either of my Cruzes (yet), so I don't have any hands-on with their struts. But, if you still have a problem after you check out mechguy78's ideas, and, having already eliminated the rest of the suspension, then I'd start looking for something loose under the hood or underneath the car (such as the plastic panels there). Grab onto everything under the hood and give it a shake. Look for plastic pieces, such as the fender liners, and make sure they are fastened down correctly. Look for items that could be bouncing against the fender liners, which can act like a drum when something bangs against them. So it only takes a small, loose item to make an audible clunking sound.

If you can't find anything loose under the hood, then I would get underneath and start looking around. I have a very large set of channel locks I use to grab various pieces, such as tie rod ends, and wiggle them around to see if there's play there that could be clunking. 

In short, if you're hearing a clunk, there's gotta be something loose somewhere that you should be able to find.

One last thought, have you checked the motor mounts? Could the engine/transmission be moving around some when you hit a bump? (Altho I'd expect you to feel that when you shift into gear.)

HTH.

Doug

.


----------



## TonyC (Jan 16, 2019)

I well give that a try as there is a ton of plastic under the car plus all the added deadener they put in the vehicle being a diesel to quiet the passenger compartment from the engine bay. Yes your right normally when a engine or transmission mount goes you hear it when going into or out of gear so I also had a friend help me with that as that was a thought too. Just you don't hear nothing going into gear and the motor has no excessive movement when going into gear or being put into park. I have literally been watching the gray hairs pop out for the last 4 months since this sound started.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Any update?


----------



## endarvr (5 mo ago)

Also, although unlikely, could it be the front sway bar bushings/brackets, or possibly a subframe or control arm bushing?

As far as motor mounts, the two gel packs on mine (upper trans + especially engine/passenger side) were dead/leaked at 130k, and symptoms were jerkiness of engine on startup, as well as occasional thump when shutting off engine.


----------

